# Feedback on this outdoor table



## DennisCA (15 Aug 2015)

Been making this table in Sketchup, it's 230cm x 90 cm wide and 74cm high:

















Cross leg design which I like the look of, half-lap joints + glue for the legs. Sliding dovetail battens + breadboards keep the table flat, the legs have cutouts and I have planned that they will either just rest on it, or maybe use a removeable dowel or something, so the table and legs can be separated for winter storage and transport.






Now instead of a beam that goes across, I copied a design I found from a woodworking firm in northern sweden with two support beams instead. I have not yet drawn a joint for how to connect it to the underside of the table but I am considering a shallow mortise and tenon. 

I like the look of this design but I wonder if the table might have a tendency to sag in the middle like this. What do you think? Perhaps some gluing a pair of boards lengthwise under the table top, between the two battens, would help? Could use some kind of half lap or mortise though the battens to attach the boards on both sides too. If it's neccessary that is. Never designed or built a table before.


----------



## DennisCA (15 Aug 2015)

Already drew up an alternative that I think will be quite resistant to sagging. Two boards now run between the battens and enclose the support beams, then I attach the angled leg support to the boards with a thick dowel. The boards could be attached to the battens using mortise and tenons. or a half lap joint perhaps.


----------



## bdsltd (15 Sep 2015)

Definitely prefer your alternative.. looks a lot sturdier.


----------



## DennisCA (15 Sep 2015)

I redesigned this table more afterwards, but i never had a pressing need to build it as fast as I thought, so I built a smaller octagonal table instead and am putting this off for the future, and likely some more changes too, latest design:
















I moved the legs farther in so that they should appear between two chairs and not get in the way of anyones legs. This also makes it easier if someone sits a the ends.

Another plan I was to not make a solid top but have gaps.


----------



## dzj (15 Sep 2015)

bdsltd":b067xkax said:


> Definitely prefer your alternative.. looks a lot sturdier.


+1


----------



## Adam9453 (15 Sep 2015)

I would personally make it wider, I find tables that are about 1.1 metres wide to be about optimum, it gives you that little extra room in the centre of the table for serving platters, candelabra's etc.
I would also make it 2.4 metres + the thickness of the legs (leg reason below) long as opposed to 2.3, this gives each person the 60cm width that is usually the minimum desirable width for an eating position at a table.
I think the design is nice but I would simplify it by just using one horizontal stretcher between the two sets of X legs in the middle of the cross of the legs, this shouldn't affect usability if you increase the width of the able like I suggest above.
Its a pet hate of mine bashing knees into table supports so please make sure the legs at each end are positioned either between two seating positions or at the very ends. (adding the extra length needed to the overall table length - see above) My preference would be to put the legs in between the first and second seating position and between the third and fourth seating position (this table is sized to seat 8 comfortably without anyone on either end), you could of course squeeze 10 on with an extra person at each end making everyone at the ends a little squeezed.
I'll be interested to see it progress so please keep us updated.


----------



## DennisCA (16 Sep 2015)

I wanted to make something different, so the more complicated design rather than simple stretcher is part of what I want to keep about this table, and as I've spaced it now, they should be out of the way of legs.

I'm thinking there will be changes still but since I didn't have the pressing need for it I built a smaller table instead, this one might get built next spring instead.


----------



## Brentingby (16 Sep 2015)

It looks as if the legs of the table will foul the legs of the chairs on the ends. Perhaps add a bit more overhang on the ends so the diners on the ends won't be only half at the table.


----------

